

Ask HN: Anyone interested in a private Ruby gem hosting service? - rykov

As part of a project I'm working on, I've built a service to host my custom Ruby gems. Many of them are proprietary and will not be released via RubyGems.org, but some are just tweaks I've made by forking projects on Github that have not been pulled yet. The service makes my deploying story much simpler.<p>At this point, it's in "single player mode" but if there is interest in the community, I can hack it up for everyone else. Either reply to this thread and/or leave your email here if you're interested in updates: http://www.gemfury.com/<p>EDIT: http://twitter.com/gemfury will have updates too
======
jrallison
Clicky: <http://www.gemfury.com>

